# dial an exchange number for outside callers



## khalil (Jan 9, 2013)

What is DAE number for callers outside the USA ?


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 9, 2013)

khalil said:


> What is DAE number for callers outside the USA ?



http://www.daelive.com/helpdesk/contactus.aspx

If you are trying to call the USA office from overseas the number is

 +1 602 516 7680 (taken from the above link)

Search the above link if trying to contact one of their other offices.

The USA office opens around 8 AM PST


----------



## khalil (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you very much



csxjohn said:


> http://www.daelive.com/helpdesk/contactus.aspx
> 
> If you are trying to call the USA office from overseas the number is
> 
> ...


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 9, 2013)

Generally you have to join the DAE group that is in the same area/country as you live.  Membership is based from your home address not where you are interested in traveling or even where your resorts are located.  The offices share inventory but online inventory does vary between the groups.


----------

